# Random Riffs/Excercises



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

Post some random excercises that you do when youre bored.. Or when your practicing.

Legato Excercise. Only pick once

h - hammer one
p - pull off
s - slide


e-1h4p1-s2h5p2-s3h6p3-s4h6p4- etc. Up and down the neck
B-------------------------------
G-------------------------------
D-------------------------------
A-------------------------------
E-------------------------------


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

Im a noob with no lessons or anything. What does all that mean?


----------



## Macank (Mar 19, 2006)

SinCron said:


> Im a noob with no lessons or anything. What does all that mean?


e---------------------
b---------------------
g----------------------
d---------------------
a---------------------
E-----------------------

well that thing up there^^ is called "tabs" its a way to read guitar music other than reading sheet music. On your guitar there are spaces and are divided up into 21- 24 spaces. These spaces are called frets. So like the first "fret" (space is called the first fret, and as you go down its first fret, second fret, 3 fret and it goes on.

e---------------------
b---------------------
g----------------------
d---------------------
a---------------------
E-----------------------

the letters on the side are the strings of your guitar. e being the thinest string, and E being the fatest string. So look at your guitar and play every string from thinest to thickest.

e---1-2-3----------------
b---------------------
g----------------------
d---------------------
a---------------------
E-----------------------

now you see numbers on the e string, guess what you have to do with the frets? yes, you press down the string with the correct frets, and there you played notes on guitar

e---------------------
b---------------------
g----------------------
d---2------------------
a---2------------------
E---0--------------------

this is a E chord, when numbers are together its chord, and this is how you read tabs!

hope i helped you out dude!evilGuitar: :rockon:


----------



## Nyne (Mar 10, 2006)

e----------12-9-----------------11-8--------
b-------11------10-----------10------9------
g----10------------11------9-----------10---
d--9------------------12-8----------------11
a--------------------------------------------
E--------------------------------------------


----------



## SinCron (Mar 2, 2006)

So what do the numbers mean?


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

SinCron said:


> So what do the numbers mean?


The numbers are the fret that you are placing your finger on.


----------

